# Kim Komando on e-book readers



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.tvkim.com/watch/193/kim-on-komand-ipad-nook-sony-kindle-the-best-e-book-reader

Good overview of Kindle, Sony, nook, and the reader app for iPad. . . . .I'm not sure how new it is. . .she talks about both Kindles, but only one Sony. But it's since the iPad release so can't be too old. She does mention an upcoming Samsung product.

Most of the video is apparently company provided rather than her own usage. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love Kim Komando, and have subscribed to her podcasts and website for quite awhile. She gives great information and help about all things digital, and has an interesting set of credentials. She and her husband Barry own WestStar Radio Network, too.

The last I knew, she preferred the Kindle to other e-book readers, so I'm not surprised that she still does.

Thanks for the link, Ann. I received it in my email yesterday, but maybe you've introduced some of our board members to Kim Komando (her real name, btw).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I also watched the ones about the iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tsk, my iPad won't let me view this because of Flash!


----------

